
Ask HN: How do you access your dev environment away from home? - Blackthorn
I have a fairly usable dev setup at home. I run Windows and have Gentoo Linux running in a VirtualBox VM to do all my development work on. I run Emacs and IntelliJ in it. It&#x27;s essentially the same setup I&#x27;ve been using since the mid-2000s but inside of a VM instead of the machine&#x27;s native OS.<p>Unlike the mid-2000s, I now travel a lot! This is also the era of easy and cheap machines in the cloud. Surely someone has come up with a great solution by now for moving your dev environment to a place you can access anywhere you go!<p>My preferred solution would leave my dev environment unchanged (Emacs and IntelliJ) and be able to have a GUI, not be strictly CLI based. I don&#x27;t want to expose my VM to the network because I don&#x27;t want to deal with the security headaches, and also I like to turn my computer off to conserve electricity.<p>How do you, fellow HNers, solve the mobile dev environment problem for yourselves?
======
cauterized
I develop on a laptop and carry it with me if I think I'll want it. Some
things I develop on a server hosted by a third party and SSH in.

------
avoidwork
openvpn & a good isp

